# The ZombieMover5000



## Roach McKrackin (Oct 17, 2010)

Sorry I haven't been around this season. It's been a crazy year, but I've had a little bit of time that I spent on one showcase prop.

I call it the ZombieMover 5000... Throw some heads and masks on it and boom, instant zombie invasion!

I'll post a video of the finished product, along with my completed haunt shortly after the big night

Enjoy!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm happy to see these are lady zombies. It's such a neglected gender in zombie haunts

Are you using a wiper motor to power that crossbar? It seems to be handling a lot of weight successfully.


----------



## Roach McKrackin (Oct 17, 2010)

Haha, yeah, I have a ton of female mannequins. Scored 'em last year from old navy.

The motor is actually the one sold by FrightProps.com. Not too shabby for $25, and yes, there is significant weight, as the mannequins are quite heavy metal and fiberglass as opposed to plastic.


----------



## BugFreak (Oct 30, 2011)

I would love to know what the person in the car that drove by was thinking as they drove by watching you film what looks like a headless samba dance of naked women. That must look nutd when all set up.


----------



## Roach McKrackin (Oct 17, 2010)

Haha, it was a huge hit! People in the hood think I'm crazy! 

Video coming soon!


----------



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

cool!
why not crank up the speed a little bit?


----------



## billman (May 3, 2006)

Zombie groupies....nice!!


----------



## BadMonkey (Sep 7, 2011)

Wiper motor - check. Mannequins on a 2x3 - check. Let's see more behind the scenes! This is begging to be a tutorial!!


----------



## kiki (Oct 6, 2011)

in process of trying to score some mannequins myself from local store closing its doors... thanks for some ideas..


----------



## Drago (Sep 5, 2011)

very nifty idea, yeah would be sick if you put on a motion detector, people would be anticipating of maybe one moving not all.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

This is a family oriented forum - you can't post pics of naked mannequin boobs here! 

Seriously, that's pretty cool. I'd love to see more of your linkage, too.


----------



## Roach McKrackin (Oct 17, 2010)

CoolDJTV said:


> cool!
> why not crank up the speed a little bit?


Thanks much! I actually do have the motor on the slow setting, because I wanted a subtle movement to give the feel of a "zombie shuffle".


----------



## Roach McKrackin (Oct 17, 2010)

BadMonkey said:


> Wiper motor - check. Mannequins on a 2x3 - check. Let's see more behind the scenes! This is begging to be a tutorial!!


I really wanted to do a tutorial about this, and maybe I will soon (I am trying to get a horror video podcast started and this would be a great topic)

Anyway, here are some pointers:

Motor is a FrightProps.com motor. I also got the 90 degree motor mount (critical) and motor linkage package from them.

Frame is basically 2x4s drilled through with carriage bolts and LOTS of washers. If I went wrong anywhere, it's that I didn't use enough (any) lube... Machine grease or WD-40 would be great for this.

The other big tip I can give is that the attachment point between the linkage and the wood is a piece of deck hardware, not sure what it's called, but it's a piece of metal with a hole in each side, used for securing 2 pieces of wood together. One has the carraige bolt going through it, with screws drilled through the metal into the wood to ensure it doesn't wobble too much, and the linkage connected to the other side. I'll take pics of that and post it soon.

Feel free to contact me with any other questions!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Reminds me of Herbie Hancock's "Rockit".


----------



## Roach McKrackin (Oct 17, 2010)

Drago said:


> very nifty idea, yeah would be sick if you put on a motion detector, people would be anticipating of maybe one moving not all.


Thanks much. I actually picked up a motion detector at home depot but unfortunately it didn't work and I didn't have time to futz with it... There's always next year!


----------



## Roach McKrackin (Oct 17, 2010)

Hey all,

If anyone is interested I finally got the full video up on youtube:






I also started a new thread in the yard haunt forum if anyone would like to comment on the haunt as a whole.

www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?p=599010

Thanks!


----------



## Drago (Sep 5, 2011)

That's a nice show, congrats!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Nice!

I'd be tempted to replace the center mannequin with a place for an actor. Let them shuffle as if they were part of the display and at just the right moment BAM....GOTCHA!


----------

